# Getting rid of feather lice?



## kairis_mama

Hey everyone,

So, I found that my new pet pigeon has feather lice! Now, my pigeon is by itself as my pet in my home. I just got him/her from a breeder on the 14th. S/he was living outdoors with the breeder previously. I purchased some bird/lice & mite spray but still finding a few on my bird. Is there any natural ways I can help to get rid of them once & for all? Are there any things I can add to a bath maybe? Or should I just continue with the spray, how often?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## spirit wings

I like using powder better, IMO, it covers better and is easier and faster to use, make sure you get it under the wings as well. I use seven dust in a bag then put the pigeon in the bag with his head out, you may want a helper. Then puff and massage it into the feathers use a cotton ball for around his nose and eyes. Repeat two weeks later then do it once a month for three months and you should be good. Offering baths a few times a week is healthy and they enjoy bathing , you can use one tablespoon of 20 mule team borax per gallon of bath water to help clean and keep pest away, but it may not cure lice already on the bird so this is something offerd as part of pigeon husbandry


----------



## Jass SamOplay

kairis_mama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, I found that my new pet pigeon has feather lice! Now, my pigeon is by itself as my pet in my home. I just got him/her from a breeder on the 14th. S/he was living outdoors with the breeder previously. I purchased some bird/lice & mite spray but still finding a few on my bird. Is there any natural ways I can help to get rid of them once & for all? Are there any things I can add to a bath maybe? Or should I just continue with the spray, how often?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


When you spray the bird, spray the surroundings too so the hidden parasites die too.
Buy ivermectin, that will help with both internal and external parasites.


----------



## spirit wings

Jass SamOplay said:


> When you spray the bird, spray the surroundings too so the hidden parasites die too.
> Buy ivermectin, that will help with both internal and external parasites.


This is good advice if he has mites in the loft, the ivermectin kills blood sucking parasites. Lice are not blood sucking but live off the scuff of the feathers and stay on their host. dusting is enough to kills lice.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Thanks. I haven't dusted my birds for over an year cuz I put injectable ivermectin in birds bathing water once a week.


----------



## LeeLu

kairis_mama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, I found that my new pet pigeon has feather lice! Now, my pigeon is by itself as my pet in my home. I just got him/her from a breeder on the 14th. S/he was living outdoors with the breeder previously. I purchased some bird/lice & mite spray but still finding a few on my bird. Is there any natural ways I can help to get rid of them once & for all? Are there any things I can add to a bath maybe? Or should I just continue with the spray, how often?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


i had the same problem when i brought my squeakers from my breeder...they lived outside and had a sand/dirt floor..they had lice......i gave them a bath in warm water and added a handfull of borax soap....i held them under the water up to their beak and the lice fled instantly...i soaked these squeakers's feathers really good....i blew them dry with a hair dryer- warm air....i repeated the next day.....no lice they were clean.

now, i just leave two plastic 11x6 brownie pans full of water outside on indoor/outdoor carpet for them to bath.....they love to bath in fresh/clean water everyday! They are very healthy, and look beautiful, their fluffy white feathers they preen after they bath make them so beautiful....ya know they have to feel really good from bathing and not suffering with lice!


----------



## sport14692

@Jass SamOplay, 
How much injectable ivermectin do you put in the birds bathing water?


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Half to full teaspoon in a gallon of water.


----------



## sport14692

I currently have a really bad infestation of something that is causing all of my pigeons to constantly peak away at themselves, everything I have tried so far is not working. Hopefully this ivermectin is the cure


----------



## sport14692

Is food grade diatomaceous earth any good for external parasites on pigeons?


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Get permethrin spray available under various brand names on pigeon supply places. Spread the wings and tails out of your birds and spray a little on each pigeon. Also spray in and around the loft thoroughly. Repeat again after 2 weeks. Repeat again if problem still exists.
Have you dusted your birds?


----------



## Jay3

The Permethrin powder or the Sevin 5% garden dust works fine. Just dust them all over with a powder puff or cotton ball, but stay away from the head. Should work the first time.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Maybe cuz I'm allergic to dust I am not fond of dusting my birds. Birds don't like it either. When they fly the powder fills the air. Spray works great for me. Its convenient to use too.


----------



## kairis_mama

Thank you for all the replies! I still find about one to two lice a day on my bird. I've sprayed her under her wings, tail, and back avoiding her face but still see lice. I've even sprayed down her cage. I live in San Diego and in my area I don't have access to other products such as the powder. I've looked but no luck. I only have big name brand pet stores such as petco. Which is where I got the spray. The one with permethrin. I may give the borax bath a try. Hopefully it'll do the trick because I would hate for her to be bothered by the lice! Any other options for me in case the borax doesn't work?


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Is there a chance your bird is getting reinfected? Does your bird socialize with wild birds or other pets that may give lice to her?


----------



## Jay3

You can buy the Sevin 5% garden dust in any hardware store, or anywhere that they sell plants also. There have to be tons of places around you that carry it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

sport14692 said:


> Is food grade diatomaceous earth any good for external parasites on pigeons?


It might help with the hidden ones in & around the loft. Bugs and insects may also keep at bay.


----------



## Jay3

sport14692 said:


> Is food grade diatomaceous earth any good for external parasites on pigeons?


You wouldn't put it on the birds. If you put it around the loft, then the bugs would have to crawl through it for it to have any effect on them. Wouldn't have any effect on flying insects.


----------



## kairis_mama

Jass SamOplay said:


> Is there a chance your bird is getting reinfected? Does your bird socialize with wild birds or other pets that may give lice to her?


No I don't think it's possible because I got her from a breeder already with feather lice. She lives indoors, and I only own one dog who has always been free of any fleas or parasites. I'm afraid I don't be able to fully get rid of them  will a borax bath work?


----------



## spirit wings

Lowes
Homedepot
Garden store
Walmart
Kmart
Farm store
Feed store ...... Or order a dust for lice online. 
You found a spray I'm sure you can find seven dust or a livestock dust. This is so simple it's dumb.


----------



## spirit wings

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thanks. I haven't dusted my birds for over an year cuz I put injectable ivermectin in birds bathing water once a week.


I never have to dust and I don't use ivermectin in the water . As said ivermectin does not kill lice, only blood sucking parasites like mites and worms. 

I use seven dust on all new birds even if they don't have lice.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, and the Sevin dust works very well. And you can buy it anywhere. I use it on new birds also, just in case. As was mentioned, this is so easy. Why are you looking for other ways to do this that won't work as well?


----------



## kairis_mama

spirit wings said:


> Lowes
> Homedepot
> Garden store
> Walmart
> Kmart
> Farm store
> Feed store ...... Or order a dust for lice online.
> You found a spray I'm sure you can find seven dust or a livestock dust. This is so simple it's dumb.


This is my first bird. So, I am unaware of every product available. I just assumed what was being talked about was all products found in the pet section. I'm not dumb, just new to this. Hence, asking for help.


----------



## Jay3

Don't think you're dumb, just not listening. I did mention yesterday that they sell it in every hardware store. It works very well, but you are still looking for other solutions. Seems like it is getting harder than it has to be. Try it.............it works!


----------



## HeavyDlofts

Permethrin spray was the cure for me when my Rollers had lice, had to apply it twice but it worked very quickly


----------



## Jass SamOplay

spirit wings said:


> I never have to dust and I don't use ivermectin in the water . As said ivermectin does not kill lice, only blood sucking parasites like mites and worms.
> 
> I use seven dust on all new birds even if they don't have lice.


I wouldn't be surprised to hear when you say injectable ivermectin dosen't kill lice as you haven't tried it.
It does kill lice and even kills quill mites. But yes, for most instant relief dusting work great. Parasites fall off in 5-15 mins.


----------



## spirit wings

kairis_mama said:


> This is my first bird. So, I am unaware of every product available. I just assumed what was being talked about was all products found in the pet section. I'm not dumb, just new to this. Hence, asking for help.


I don't think YOU are dumb. if you read it and comprehend correctly I said , "its", meaning the finding of the dust and procedure of dusting a pigeon..It's so easy its dumb. I just did not think I needed to type it all out. But guess I should of...lol..


----------



## Jass SamOplay

kairis_mama said:


> No I don't think it's possible because I got her from a breeder already with feather lice. She lives indoors, and I only own one dog who has always been free of any fleas or parasites. I'm afraid I don't be able to fully get rid of them  will a borax bath work?


Yes it will. 
Somethings gotta be wrong. There are videos on youtube on how to dust/spray a pigeon. Would you mind taking a peek so to check if you have done it right. I'm happy you care for your pigeon so much.


----------

